# Too small?



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

my babies are 4 weeks old but I feel like they are too small.. They don't seem to be growing much now. they've been away from momma for 1 week now and they're doing great but may be because I see them everyday that I think they're not growing lol. I'd day excluding their tail they're about 4 inches long


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Sounds pretty standard. Babies can come in all sizes and as long as you're still giving them extra fat and protein they should be fine. Did you separate at 3 weeks for any particular reason?


----------



## WolfPuppy (Jan 11, 2015)

They're really cute! That size seems pretty normal, although three weeks is _really _early to wean. Like the above poster said, make sure you give them extra fat and protein.


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

I had all my dates wrong they're nearly 6 weeks old and were split at 4 weeks lol. and if they look alright then that's all that matters. and they are all fine, loving it in their own cage haha


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

I had all my dates wrong. they're nearly 6 weeks old and were split at 4 lol. and does it get easier when you give them up? I have been heartbroken all day :-/ I had 11 this morning now I only have 6 :-( I just want to keep them. I could cry whenever I see them. They mean the world to me :'(


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

It is difficult letting them go, but as long as you know they're going to good families, that makes it bearable.


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

I am finally aloud to keep 2! &rest are going to family so I will still see them. 
1 question I have to ask is will the runt be okay? she is my little miracle baby as we thought we had lost her but I'm worried she will never get bigger or get rid of these sneezes..
does it mean she has a rubbish immune system?


----------

